# Window dilema. What would you do?



## CTburning (Nov 3, 2010)

I need an educated opinion on windows.  This is hearth related I believe because no matter how much heat my stove is putting out, a broken window is going to win that battle.  I broke a window in my bedroom.  Stupid mistake and now I’m stuck with making a quick decision.  I’ve used up my tax credit so I don’t have that going for me.  
      I have 35 year old Anderson wooden frame double hung double pane windows.  They were probably the best windows in their day but a lot has changed since 1976.  My dilemma is this: I got a price from Home Depot to order a new sash direct from Anderson for $147 that will take about 5 weeks to come in.  Another option I just thought of would be to remove the sash and take it to a glass place and then reinstall.  That would be a lot faster.  
      My other option is to just buy a new more efficient window.  Home Depot is advertising a vinyl window for $300 installed.  I didn’t ask the brand but I’m pretty sure it’s not something I’m interested in.  I could spend more and get a better window and if I go this route that is what I will do.  Another window place that sells Anderson windows quoted me around $310 for a sash kit that included both sashes and a new set of rails that tilt in for easy cleaning.  I live in a ranch so the tilt feature is useless but an option.  Home depot offered to do a free evaluation but I know that no matter what, he is going to say, you need new windows.  
      I am hoping somebody with experience can tell me the difference between a new modern window and my 35 year old double pane Andersons.  How much of a difference will the new windows make?  My house is 1625 sq ft and the insulation is below average I would guess.  I only have 7 windows plus a slider and a bay window.  I am slowly improving the insulation and my goal is to heat my house to 66 upstairs with just the Fireview.  Last winter I was able to keep it just above 60 and my wood is much better this year so I’m hoping for better results. It got down to 28 last night and so far it is looking like I am going to have an easier time.  Thanks for your time and opinions.  

My question is what is my best option?  I don’t want to throw money at a new sash just to replace the window in a year or so.


----------



## Shari (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, if you want a temporary fix, would replacing the glass with plexiglas get you through the winter?  If the window will be replaced in the near future, possibly make an 'inner' window and an 'outer' window of plexiglas caulked directly to the wood of the window.  Might not look the nicest but might get you through the winter.  (Sometimes we do what we have to do, right?  )Otherwise just taking it to your local window store for glass replacement sounds good.

Shari


----------



## willworkforwood (Nov 3, 2010)

Shari said:
			
		

> Well, if you want a temporary fix, would replacing the glass with plexi get you through the winter? If the window will be replaced in the near future, possibly make an 'inner' window and an 'outer' window of plexi caulked directly to the wood of the window. Might not look the nicest but might get you through the winter. (Sometimes we do what we have to do, right?  )Otherwise just taking it to your local window store for glass replacement sounds good.
> 
> Shari


+1
20 years ago I repaired many single-pane double hung windows in an 1880 Colonial. I used a great product from DAP called '33' glazing compound. You could anchor the glass with glazing points on the outside of each plexi, along with an inner perimeter spacer to keep it solid. But there are also other ways to anchor the plexi in place. The '33' is very pliable and forgiving, and can be smoothed into a very presentable finished product (can also be painted). It has a very long setup time and allows for as many redos as you need. It will create a tight, completely weatherproof seal for the glass. This is not difficult job to do, presuming you do some DYI. This replacement would be just as good as the original (Weather-wise), and then you can decide later which permanent way to go.


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 3, 2010)

Gonna upgrade?  Now sounds like a good time for at least one window.
I don't know who makes good windows anymore but a quick call to my reputable local
lumber yard would tell me.
Be sure of the quality window brand you want and then go shopping for price.
Stay Cool-


----------



## woody49705 (Nov 3, 2010)

I would call Rings End Lumber. They stock Andersen Narrowline doublehung windows at their warehouse. They have insulated double pane glass and prefinished white interior. Depending on size they are in the ballpark of of $200. and your getting a great product and getting it delivered right to your door within a couple of days or less. Just my input----

Woody


----------



## billb3 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd have the glass replaced.
Having had the  glass replaced in a 35 year old double pane  for fogging, I don't remember it costing any where near as much as I thought it would and doubt it would cost as much as replacing one window.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 3, 2010)

If only the glass is broken and not the frame, a new double pane panel can be made by a good glass company.  The original windows probably do not have low-e glass.  You could save money by just having the new panel fabricated without low-e.    My dad has older Harvey windows from the late 80's and they are leaky compared to what is out now.  Weatherstripping has improved as well as low-e glass.  I put mostly new Andersen's in and a few Harvey replacements in two rooms in the past 4 years.  I like the Andersens a little better.  Both have reduced the chill in the room. Not to complicate things more my brother likes Pella...

I've picked up new Andersens for about $220.00 apiece and installed them myself.  I recall seeing parts for old Andersens windows from the 1950's from suppliers.  Andersen has been around for a long time and the quality is very good.


----------



## Adkjake (Nov 3, 2010)

$300 sounds pretty high for a replacement window. What size is it? Shop around. I just ordered windows to enclose a porch from a local supplier, the biggest windows are 44 x 43 and they were only $163 each and that includes 8in X 8 in grids for that old fashioned look. Not top of the line, but they're single hung, dbl glass, vinyl with a half screen.  It is just a 3 season porch after all


----------



## 4 cords (Nov 4, 2010)

Im a contractor in ct and install Harvey windows ,I can install a white double hung window with lifetime parts and mech and 20 year glass warranty for 275 a window up to 101 united inchs(width +height)Then you get 30% tax credit. I see you used your credit for this year but they may extend it into 2011.  Patch it up or better ,get glass at local shop -hope for tax break next year and be warm. Check the attic and see if an overlay of fiberglass is needed this helps alot also .


----------



## ROBERT F (Nov 4, 2010)

my wifey broke the inner pane of one of the small bedroom windows.  its the kids play room, so just took the casette apart, went and had a piece of glass the right size cut, and siliconed it in place.  15 dollar fix.  havent noticed it being colder, but then again it was broken all last winter.  my home built casette fogs up, but they wanted 100+ dollars for a new one.  Its a odd size they said, was common for a few years in the middle 80's but not used anymore.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 4, 2010)

My thinking is if you're strapped for cash right now and just want to get by . . . replace the glass . . . it will be a cheap fix and should be fine.

If you want to replace the windows . . . and plan to do so in the next few months to a year . . . replace the window now with a modern window.

I also would by-pass Home Depot . . . when it comes to windows I haven't exactly been thrilled with them . . . one window I ordered never came in and another window that I bought off the floor just doesn't seem to be built quite right. I would rather pay a bit more if I had to and go with a better quality window.


----------



## semipro (Nov 4, 2010)

Pineburner said:
			
		

> my wifey broke the inner pane of one of the small bedroom windows.  its the kids play room, so just took the casette apart, went and had a piece of glass the right size cut, and siliconed it in place.  15 dollar fix.  havent noticed it being colder, but then again it was broken all last winter.  my home built casette fogs up, but they wanted 100+ dollars for a new one.  Its a odd size they said, was common for a few years in the middle 80's but not used anymore.



This seems like the way to go to me if you just broke one of the glazing panes and not both and you're trying to buy some time.  Condensation between the pair will probably occur but....  

You can buy a double glazed replacement pane from a glass company but that's likely to cost some.

Windows really have improved with respect to glazing, sealing, thermal bridging, waterproof installation and so forth.  I'd suggest you hold off and buy all your windows at once to get a better deal and so they match.  I'd go triple glazed casement with low emissivity coating if it was me.  Casement windows typically seal better than double hung.  The US government funded some sort of study to identify reasonably priced triple glazed windows.  I can't readily find the link.  

Some nice brands of windows are Marvin, Andersen, Pella, and Jeld-Wen.  I would *not* recommend any with a vinyl outer cladding.  It will deteriorate and crack well before the rest of the window is worn out; at least that's what happened to mine after 25 years.  Maybe vinyl has improved?


----------



## gpcollen1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll second Ring's End.  If you are near one of their stores, I would go there.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 4, 2010)

If the window is still functional and presentable and matches all the rest of the windows, I would have the glass replaced only. If its double insulated.


----------



## CTburning (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for all of your replies and insights.  I am going to a bunch of places on Saturday and will most likely buy 3 windows for the three bedrooms.   They are all the same size, 40x55, big windows.  The other four windows are normal size plus the slider and bay window.  I will replace them at another time.  I am not poor in the tradional sense, I just bought my first house in 2006.  So I guess I am house poor but whatever, my goal is to heat my house with my Fireview, 425 sq ft down and 1200 up.  Last winter it struggled to keep it much above 60 but I probably only burned 200 gallons of oil for heat.  I will do much better this year as I am also adding more insulation in the attic and my boiler room (which I will write another post on) that leaves a lot of room for improvement and you can see sunlight around the perimeter of my front door.  I guessing that can't be good.  My house was built well in 76 but they ran out of money and everything they did after that was cheap and needs to be redone.  

I have been thinking a lot about insulation and my plan was always to buy the stove and then insulate the heck out of my house.  My stove does a good job on the weekends because I am there to feed it but I am away at work for 12 hours and the house cools off too much the way it is now.  

I have a funny story for all of you......  Last night at 2:15am I was thinking about insulation (i work evenings and get home at 1:30am) and attemping to write this reply when I decided to check the insulation in the ceiling of my garage.  My garage is 2/3 of my downstairs and I walked out of my basement in my pjs and cut a small hole in the ceiling, saw the insulation and said, ok cool, at least I have something.  I dusted off and went back to the door to my basement and turned the handle.  It was locked.  I have no idea how it locked, I just went through the door 45 minutes before (with my keys on me) and the door was unlocked. I never lock it.  I went through disbelief, then shock and then anger.  I walked around the house and checked the other two doors, but they were both locked.  The ironic thing is the back door was left unlocked for two days and I noticed it when I got home and of course locked it.  Another funny note is I have a hide a key but it is from the old locks.  I changed the locks last year after my parents kept letting themselves in and I never changed the key.  The only person I could call is my girlfriend but she lives too far away for that to be practical.  

At this point I was pretty mad and had realized that the only way I'm getting in is by breaking something.  I grab a sledge hammer from my shed and as I'm walking towards the door I can't help but say to myself "all work and no play makes Johnny a dull boy" and other lines from that movie that because of my sick sense of humor make me chuckle.  I decide that breaking the handle off will probably damage the door and it is a heavy exterior wood door and will cost me a couple hundred to replace.  I grabbed a screwdriver and a stepladder and finish breaking that window pane and let myself in.  A quick plastic insulating kit with a hair dryer at least kept the water and wind out for the night but I heard everything, cars driving by and I swear there must be a million animails dancing and prancing by my window.  To say the least I did not sleep well.  

To top it off my wood stove has been out of commission because I started replacing a couple of pieces of the pipe and didn't get what I really needed and they forgot to send me screws.  The stove will be up and running shortly after I wake up tomm and I will board up the window if I have to.  Once again thanks for the advice as always


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 6, 2010)

from my experience, HD windows are overpriced on the window and the labor for what you get. I am much happier with the ten windows I got from window world ($189/window) than I am with the five HD windows I got for about $500 each.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 7, 2010)

If your existing windows are already double glazed you are not going to gain much I think. If memory serves the figures are something like:

single glazed R 0.9
single glazed with storm R 2
double glazed R 1.5-2.5 depending on thickness
low-e double glazed R3 ?

Also, vinyl and aluminum frame windows supposedly loose more heat through the frames than wood.


I'd just replace the glass...........


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 7, 2010)

I got Anderson windows that tilt for easy cleaning. In my location, wind blows hard and cold. i won't buy this style again. Worked Ok for the first few yrs, but they do leak a little air when the wind is blowing hard against them. Solid is better for me. The windows are 15yrs old.


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 7, 2010)

billb3 said:
			
		

> I'd have the glass replaced.
> Having had the  glass replaced in a 35 year old double pane  for fogging, I don't remember it costing any where near as much as I thought it would and doubt it would cost as much as replacing one window.



+ 1 I'd also look into having the glass replaced or install new window.


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 7, 2010)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> I got Anderson windows that tilt for easy cleaning. In my location, wind blows hard and cold. i won't buy this style again. Worked Ok for the first few yrs, but they do leak a little air when the wind is blowing hard against them. Solid is better for me. The windows are 15yrs old.



+ 1 Single hung are defiantly more efficient than double. Less seals to leak. I don't Know why people usually want double hung on a single story.


----------



## kenny chaos (Nov 7, 2010)

Most of my windows are 187 years old and that's the way I like it.


----------

